# Interesting Morrow hub...whatisit???



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331733190319


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know, but I 'd like first dibbs if it comes up for sale again.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Crap, I think that might be the one I need for my Powerbike add-on.... ah, think it is for a trike now.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

I can't think without pictures


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

It doesn't have holes for spokes?!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I can't think without pictures




post #9 best image...  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79312-Niiiice-but-WOW!&highlight=powerbike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

Well how it's put together and the way it would function ie with the big cog attached to the housing n such.... maybe it was made for some type of braking system on someone's home made contraption of sorts?... using the brake arm as a lever?.. if that makes sense. ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ...maybe it was made for some type of braking system on someone's home made contraption of sorts?...




_contraption_, now that's a great word 




bricycle said:


> post #9 best image...  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79312-Niiiice-but-WOW!&highlight=powerbike




Looks like it might be!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> _contraption_, now that's a great word
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's totally it... cool!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2015)

the only issue is the small cog should be a 1/2" pitch and the inner cog should be a # 42/48 (big) chain cog.... or at least mine is.... mine did come with 2 sets of jackshaft gears tho.... other WAS a 1/2" pitch... may just work!


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 18, 2015)

A Brake unit for an adult trike Kit.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> A Brake unit for an adult trike Kit.




Seems like the same hub would work for a trike or powerbike...?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtflyte (Dec 19, 2015)

Saginaw Powerbike


----------

